# Wattle Removal



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there an easy way to remove wattles on newborns without a vet doing it. I usually don't mind wattles on my Alpines, but I had a couple of doe kids born today, that I would like to have the wattles removed. An older goat friend of mine, told me years ago, that they could just be snipped off at birth, with little bleeding, but I never was brave enough to find out!!!


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I just use a sterile pair of sissors, then spray the cut with iodine.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonder if you could tie dental floss around real tight and they would fall off like testicals do


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I suppose you could, but sissors are so much quicker, and cleaner. No atrophe that can get infected, just a clean cut, and it's over.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

yep Snip, and diP


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep. Snip and dip. I do it all the time. Probably 75% of my kids have 'em because of buck. I don't like wattles.
Kaye


----------



## Harmony Goats (Jan 6, 2008)

I have only taken wattles off of one goat before. We use a rubber band that we cut. They fell off alot faster then with the dental floss. But now she has 2 little wart looking things where the wattles were. Now I have another doeling with wattles but she will most likely keep them.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Clipping leaves a much better cut with no scar or bumps.
Kaye


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

